# Raising 2 week olds?



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I fell in love with some dove/PEW hoppers at the pet store. They are snake food. I want to go in and get them out of there, but I don't think they will sell me the momma.

So, my question is, can I raise babies who are 2-3 weeks old? I know they eat and drink on their own because I watched them.

If they'll sell me the momma and the whole litter, I think there's only a couple left, I will take them all and let momma finish her work, but if they won't I'm just going to get one or two and hand raise them. Any suggestions would be great. I have KMR on hand and oatmeal and mousey mix etc. I can only imagine how sweet a hand raised buck would be.

Thanks!


----------

